# Le connecteur mini DVI du PowerBook 12" = HDMI ?



## Onra (27 Avril 2004)

Je me demandais si le connecteur mini DVI du PowerBook 12" (à partir de la révision B) était un connecteur HDMI ?

Quelqu'un aurait-il la confirmation ?
Ou des photos de bonnes qualités des connecteurs ?


----------



## Onra (28 Avril 2004)

Bon personne n'a l'air trop branché sur le sujet. Donc voici quelques infos pour découvrir le HDMI :

Le site officiel 
Une définition en français (Voir HDMI)
Une photo de câble chez Monster

Le HDMI est destiné à remplacer la prise péritel. C'est donc une sorte de péritel numérique ou le son et l'image numérique peuvent être véhiculé...

Alors, sur les PowerBook 12", propriétaire ou pas le connecteur mini DVI ?


----------

